# Providence get together who s in.



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

OK I will be the first, I am definately coming along with my brother Tony, and Pierre Paquette from Sherbrook. That makes 3


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

any more info?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It will be on Friday night June 18 around 6pm. The place is still to be determined.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

is this for canadians only?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

if not I will be there


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

70% chance i'll be there. If i am at the show ill for sure be at the meet!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul, I know ur involved with alot of organization ect with SIMA, but where do you find the time for this Providence vaccation/conference during our busiest time of the season? lol

Or am I just stressing out too much by worrying on taking 3 days off?!? Other than that I'd love to go......I should give u a call next week sometime anyways......:waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think Paul meant to say the 28 th. I might have to leave Fri morning but if at all possible I will be there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ColumbiaLand;1027312 said:


> if not I will be there


Everyone is welcome. We generally meet for dinner and then the rowdy ones go out later and get into trouble.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Neige;1027138 said:


> OK I will be the first, I am definately coming along with my brother Tony, and* Pierre Paquette* from Sherbrook.


Pierre the Chubby Chaser? That guy cracks me up!

Sounds like a good time, wish I could be there


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

My bad, It should read *Friday June 25* around 6pm location to be determined. Anyone is welcome.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

18, 28, 25 what day is it LOL.... 

Thats why I never plan anything over 3 months in advance... but im in


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I might be interested in meeting all of you!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh we got moved! ...I was waiting for that to happen?

To all you serious SIMA members - you may want to point out to your contacts that the banner advertised on this page for the Symposium is saying June 18-21, *2008*


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

snowman4;1027599 said:


> Oh we got moved! ...I was waiting for that to happen?
> 
> To all you serious SIMA members - you may want to point out to your contacts that the banner advertised on this page for the Symposium is saying June 18-21, *2008*


LOL :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here we go straight from the web site.


13th Annual Snow & Ice Symposium
The Greatest Four Days in Snow - June 23-26, 2010
Rhode Island Convention Center
Providence, Rhode Island


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I might be there. I've yet to join SIMA, but I would like to check out the conferences and meet with some of you guys face to face.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

JD Dave;1027381 said:


> Everyone is welcome. We generally meet for dinner and then the rowdy ones go out later and get into trouble.


Thanks I will go then, And I have already contacted the providence police, and the Rhode Island state police to let then know that you Canadians will be in town. They want you to post your vehicle make, model,year,color and plate number so they can easily track down the bad ones. I also contacted the border patrol and the dept of homeland security about JD Dave being around as he is a large threat.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Neige;1027645 said:


> Here we go straight from the web site.
> 
> 13th Annual Snow & Ice Symposium
> The Greatest Four Days in Snow - June 23-26, 2010
> ...


Oh I didn't realise this was a SIMA thing all the way in Rhode Island. Maybe I won't be there.... :laughing:

I should see you guys at Paul's snow show.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Its only 20 minutes away so Im in


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

quigleysiding;1027970 said:


> Its only 20 minutes away so Im in


Whats that Quigley.....your hosting a kegger for PS members after? Sweet!!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

RepoMan207;1028056 said:


> Whats that Quigley.....your hosting a kegger for PS members after? Sweet!!


Looks like there"s only about 5 people going.How many kegs do you think we need?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I have re-arranged a few things and will be attending with a friend of mine. Looking forward to it.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1029885 said:


> I have re-arranged a few things and will be attending with a friend of mine. Looking forward to it.


We'll see if ur as TALL as they really say you are! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1029885 said:


> I have re-arranged a few things and will be attending with a friend of mine. Looking forward to it.


Does your wife know about this so called friend?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

She's not threatened. He's not as pretty as her.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1029960 said:


> She's not threatened. He's not as pretty as her.


Ha Ha. Glad to see your going.


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Neige;1027404 said:


> My bad, It should read *Friday June 25* around 6pm location to be determined. Anyone is welcome.


I should be there, too. Friday night is "open" so I gather we might be in a bit of trouble


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

stopped in to the shop today and found out my winter time employer is going and asked if I would want to, sooo, I'll be seeing you all in June.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Is this only for Sima Members?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1040467 said:


> Is this only for Sima Members?


Everyone is welcome. Last year when we got together in Louisville there were several non-SIMA members who joined in the fun.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Currently working on something that might get me to Providence this year. Have my fingers crossed that it all works out.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Whos going from the Toronto area and are you going for the whole 4 days?

Its an 8 hour drive for me. 

what goes on at this 4 day event - besides beer


----------

